# downloading music help



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Long story short, the radio reception in my car is poo, so i have the capcity to use a usb stick and listen to that.
Problem, i dont really own much music, so where is best/cheapest to get some from?
it also needs to be easy as im a computer noob


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Legally there isn't a lot that is free unless you buy downloads.

I like bandcamp as you can often download whole LPs at "name your price" and enter $0.00. Example - https://futurerecordings.bandcamp.com/album/science-1994

Bandcamp is probably no good if you like mainstream music though.

Other options legally are iTunes or Google store.

If you've got CD's, you can easily convert them to MP3s etc.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

If you have alot of data allowance on your phone contract, you can use YouTube to create playlists of almost any tunes you want!
Hook the phone up to the car stereo and you have limitless tracks available FOR FREE!
Alternatively if you are an Amazon Prime member you have access to alot of tunes for streaming or downloading for offline listening.


----------



## Wardy1982 (Nov 21, 2016)

If you have a smartphone with a fair amount of memory you can download / save youtube videos over WIFI at home and play them back on your car etc without using data....

I use an App called documents on the Iphone...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Download "fildo" onto your phone. I have it, its continuously updated and is rated as very very safe. So peace of mind

Just google it on your phone and install the apk


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

thanks everyone will look into it


----------

